# Converting stereo mp3's to multi-channel mp3's



## kaas (Apr 17, 2005)

I have recently bought one of those surround sound systems(5.1 channel) for my computer. I have configured the settings of the sound card in order to use all the channels. I have tested the speakers and they work. The problem is that my stereo mp3's only play out of the 2 front speakers. I think I need a program that can encode the mp3's to play out of all the channels in order to hear the music from all directions. Does anyone know of such a program and where I can get it?


----------



## kaas (Apr 17, 2005)

I have recently bought one of those surround sound systems(5.1 channel) for my computer. I have configured the settings of the sound card in order to use all the channels. I have tested the speakers and they work. The problem is that my stereo mp3's only play out of the 2 front speakers. I think I need a program that can encode the mp3's to play out of all the channels in order to hear the music from all directions. Does anyone know of such a program and where I can get it? Or does anyone know of something else that I can do?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this is a really complex question.

i suggest you bump this one each day, rather than making a new post about it.
(post something in it telling people you would still like help.)

i went ahead and merged your two threads.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think Nero 6.xxx has a plug in that can convert into multi channel, I would have a look around there site as I am sure that is were I seen it

this is what i found on the nero site ,I don't know if it will help or not ?

What is Dolby® Digital 5.1?

Dolby® Digital 5.1 is a surround-sound process which has gained considerable popularity with the proliferation of DVDs.

Dolby® Digital 5.1 has separate channels for the left, right and centre speakers at the front end of the listening room, two surround speakers on the side walls and a subwoofer for bass effects.

Dolby® Digital offers two fully independent surround channels which both transmit the full audio bandwidth, just like the three front channels. This generates real stereo surround effects for an even more convincing feeling of room depth, for even better positioning and for even more perfect sound quality.

new_eng (250 Byte) For mastering 5.1-channel DVD-Video content, NeroVision Express will upmix a 2 channel audio input source material to DolbyC Digital 5.1 sound, using the advanced technology of Nero UpMix.

Notes

The Multichannel Plug-in requires at least Nero 6.3.0.0 and NeroVision Express 2.1.0.0 in the package with Nero ShowTime and Nero Recode 2.
The product cannot be used by itself.

Dolby© Digital 5.1 encoding requires NeroVision Express version 3.1.0.0 or later.


----------

